# Special Kboards discount: $100 off for new clients on any full-priced copyedit.



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello all! Need affordable, high-quality copyediting or proofreading for your novels? I have an editing certificate from the University of Chicago, a BA in English Literature, eight years of experience in the freelance editing industry, and am fluent in Spanish too. 

Check out my website at The Editing Sweetheart | Affordable Indie Editing to find a list of books I've worked on and to request your free sample edit.

What to expect from a copyedit: I will correct spelling, grammar, and punctuation, correct faulty word usage, point out discrepancies, and rewrite for ease of reading, offering comments and suggestions on what needs to be reworked and possible ways to do so. I will also make sure there is consistency in hyphenation, spelling, capitalization and numerals. All edits will be made using the Track Changes feature in Word, following the _Chicago Manual of Style _rules.

What to expect from a proofread: Proofreading is the final polish of an edited manuscript. Only corrects punctuation, spelling, and grammar. All changes will be made using the Track Changes feature in Word.



Some testimonials from my clients:
"Finally no more complaints about the editing of my books. Reviewers are now writing about the plot and characters rather than my grammatical mistakes."

"Claudette is my third editor and third editors might be the turning point. Always on time (or early sometimes), and no second half fade in editing effort that was noticeable with previous editors. And when I accidentally changed the spelling of a major character name, guess who saved the day? Just wish I was using Claudette from the start. No drama, high competency, delivered work. Editing? Tick in the box, sorted. "


----------



## wizard1231 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi all. I would just like to add my endorsement of Claudette's services. She has done all the editing on each book in my fantasy series, and I haven't used anyone else since the beginning. This is my only source of income, so it's very important that I use the right person.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey, thanks for chiming in!


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

Bookmarked!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I look forward to working with you, C.A.! I forgot to mention I have a $50 off promotion running for the first five new kboarders who book me.


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Is that really your pic, or is that Christina Ricci?


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

Seriously, there's a resemblance. Unfortunately, I don't resemble anyone.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

LOL, that's really me. One of my better days. You're not the first to say I resemble her, you know, so it must be true.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

I am searching. What are your rates? Are you available for the long term?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I thought she resembled one of my cousins.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Antara Man said:


> I am searching. What are your rates? Are you available for the long term?


Hi Antara. My rates are 350 for editing and 275 for proofreading, but there's a $50 discount for new clients. I have work coming in around April, but so far I am completely free.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

ccruz said:


> Hi Antara. My rates are 350 for editing and 275 for proofreading, but there's a $50 discount for new clients. I have work coming in around April, but so far I am completely free.


350 for what - length or word count?


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

$350 means I'll edit anything up to 80 thousand words. $250 is the cost for simple proofreading.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

How about those erotica writers? I accept erotica! In fact, give me your short stories, up to 10 thousand words, and I'll edit them for $25 each. No limits, two-day turnaround.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey CC watch what you ask for.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

All I'm asking for is work   I need to pay off a credit card!


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

What is your rate for 25-30 k words? Do you offer samples?


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I definitely offer samples. Email me with your sample request, Antara Man. The standard rates apply for 25-30k thousand words. However, I will edit anything less than 20k words for $150.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm currently working on the most interesting story! I've had to put off reviewing and reading kboarders' works for a while, but I have managed to review 6 books already.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

ccruz, what are your editing credentials, if I may ask? I can't find that information on your website.

M.W


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm completing a BA in Literature. So far I've also had classes in journalism, so apart from having 2 years of experience using the Chicago Manual of Style, I am also familiar with the APA style.


----------



## Midnight Whimsy (Jun 25, 2013)

Great, thanks. 

M.W


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

No problem. Book now and pay upfront and you get an extra $20 discount on top of the $50 discount for the first few kboarders!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Heehee, steamy! I will be working with a fellow kboarder on some paranormal erotica shorts. Remember, shorts of up to 10k words are only $25!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

And another kboarder just took advantage of the $25 edit for 10k words or less shorts!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Updated my blog to reflect the expansive list of authors and manuscripts I have worked with. And it grows monthly!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping this thread up. Take advantage of the new client discount. It's a whole $50!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now taking clients for April.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping this to the top. I'm currently free at the moment. Don't be afraid to send in your samples. I can work with you on the pricing if you have a low budget.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Feel free to send in a sample! I'll have it back within 24 hours.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now taking August clients. Book your spots with a $100 deposit and receive $50 off the total.


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

I have one ready right now for editing. 93,000 words. Prefer Chicago Style. Might need to watch out for none American phrasing. What's you discounted price and availability?

I can send a sample if you wish before committing to a price.

Send me a PM, or email [email protected]


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Glad we could do business, Decon!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

On Christmas break from college, so totally free to take on some new projects. Send in your sample for a free sample edit!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping


----------



## harker.roland (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi CC,

I have an upcoming serial that needs to be edited that is divided into 5 5-8k word chunks. Would it be best to wait till it is all complete and submit it at once? Or pay $25 for each part? 

It looks like going piecemeal will be $125 (5 less than 10k x $25), but I want to work however your prefer.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi there! I just sent you an email. I hadn't seen your post on kboards, sorry!



harker.roland said:


> Hi CC,
> 
> I have an upcoming serial that needs to be edited that is divided into 5 5-8k word chunks. Would it be best to wait till it is all complete and submit it at once? Or pay $25 for each part?
> 
> It looks like going piecemeal will be $125 (5 less than 10k x $25), but I want to work however your prefer.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi CC,

I have just bookmarked this thread, but I see you have problem in selling your books! 

My new books should be ready for edit next month, would you like to swap for services? Hence, I hope you can edit my books and I market your books, so you could sell more books and make more money.  

Thanks.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Alvina. Thanks for the offer, but I'm not currently looking to swap services. Honestly right now selling books is not even a priority for me. Thanks, though!



Alvina said:


> Hi CC,
> 
> I have just bookmarked this thread, but I see you have problem in selling your books!
> 
> ...


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I recently had an encounter with a commenter implying I'm not doing my job right, else I'd be charging more for my work. I invite potential clients to request sample edits and contact any of my past/current clients for references. Just because I don't have a huge list of people endorsing me here doesn't mean I'm not good at what I do. Most of my clients aren't members of this forum exactly because of the negative comments some people make. But even so, contact any of my clients through their websites or email addresses and they'll be happy to provide references. 
Please visit my blog, http://indieeditingservices.blogspot.com, for a list of clients I've worked with. Several of my clients are indie writers who earn a living out of writing. They appreciate my work and dedication to satisfying them. All of my clients are more than happy about my rates because I'm affordable yet thorough. 
I stand by my work. If you're not satisfied I'll re-edit the whole thing again, free of charge. If you add content at a later date, I won't charge you extra for editing that content. If you want me to link to your book on my blog, I'll do so for free and try to get you exposure there. I really, really love my job and am passionate about what I do and about satisfying my clients. 
My prices are low because I'm in an unique position where I have a fixed, stable income I live off, so I don't have to charge astronomical prices to support myself through my editing. And even if I weren't, ultimately I'm the one who decides what I believe is a fair amount for me to receive for my services. No one else has the right to determine what I should be charging.
I'm always in the process of bettering myself. I'm completing a BA in English Lit, and after I have completed my studies I will get an editing certification from the University of Chicago, where the Chicago Manual of Style was invented. My ultimate goal is to get a full-time position with a big publishing company, but I suspect I'd continue working on my freelance business because I have developed years-long relationships with several of my clients, and I want to be there for them all when they make it big. 
I hope I'm not out of line for my brutal honesty.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

Good for you on speaking up against your critics.   It shows you demand respect, something I believe all of us freelance editors must demand. (I had some clients and would-be clients walk all over me or try to walk all over me this year.  Not fun-and not fair.) 

Your prices are your prices.  If they work for you, then that is what matters.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey, thank you for sticking up to me, fellow editor! I'm so sorry you've had unpleasant experiences with clients. My business, ever since I started it, has really been a dream. I have been very blessed. I have had no disputes with clients, have always been paid promptly, have had lots of support and backing from the clients, and have formed friendships with several of the clients. Not to mention the thrill of being paid to do my favorite activity, which is reading. I have discovered so many wonderful writers and have been very proud to help them along their careers.

My only advice to you is to always invoice through Paypal so they can settle any disputes if the client disappears without paying, and to ask for a deposit before starting work so you can at least come out with something for your efforts if things go south. You can enforce the deposit at your discretion when it comes to long-time clients whom you know you can trust to pay. 


TonyWrites said:


> Good for you on speaking up against your critics.  It shows you demand respect, something I believe all of us freelance editors must demand. (I had some clients and would-be clients walk all over me or try to walk all over me this year. Not fun-and not fair.)
> 
> Your prices are your prices. If they work for you, then that is what matters.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm free to work right now and through the holidays. No waiting around until after the holidays!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Just dropping by to wish everyone happy holidays. Please stay safe. Don't drink and drive, and be careful out there if it's snowing!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now taking in clients for late January.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Is your New Year's resolution to write more? Contact me so I can clean up those manuscripts!
http://www.theeditingsweetheart.com


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now available to take in jobs immediately.


----------



## Alvina (Oct 19, 2015)

My cookbooks are mostly recipe pictures, the actual writing is only 5,000 to 7,000 words. How much are you charging me for your editing? 

Thanks


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

After a long hiatus from the forum, I'm back and taking in new manuscripts. Check out my website for rates! www.theeditingsweetheart.com


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Popping in to let everyone know I'm taking in new clients for the summer. Contact me at [email protected] to request a sample edit! Immediate availability.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Offering $30 off my flat rates for new clients. Don't hesitate to request a sample edit!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in new manuscripts for August!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in clients for November!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now taking in clients—immediate availability. Fast turnaround.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in clients for December onwards. Book now and get $50 off your next novel!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping. Make sure to mention the Black Friday special discount when you contact me! I do sample edits for free with no strings attached.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Contact me at [email protected] I am available straight away. Quick turnarounds.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in bookings for January and late December.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now taking in bookings for January.


----------



## RH Tucker (Nov 5, 2017)

Bookmarking.

And used your contact form to ask a question.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

RH Tucker said:


> Bookmarking.
> 
> And used your contact form to ask a question.


I look forward to working with you!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in January bookings. Quick turnaround.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now taking February bookings. Immediate availability. Two-week turnaround.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now taking bookings for March. Two-week turnaround. $50 discount for new clients when you book a copyedit or proofread on a novel-length manuscript.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking bookings for the middle of March. $50 discount for new clients!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in new work for next week. Two-week turnaround available. $50 discount for new clients!



ccruz said:


> Taking bookings for the middle of March. $50 discount for new clients!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now taking in April bookings. $50 discount for new clients still applies!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in April bookings. Remember to ask for the discount for new clients! $50 off your first proofread or copyedit.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I do sample edits, no strings attached. Feel free to send in 1.5k words of your manuscript so I can do a sample edit for you. Remember, there's a $50 discount for new clients!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now taking in bookings for May.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in clients for the months of September and October. Immediate availability.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Take advantage of the $50 discount for new clients, which will be good until December 31st!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Contact me through my email, [email protected], to inquire about a free sample edit, no strings attached!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Take advantage of the $50 discount for new clients, good until December 31st!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Don't forget about the $50 discount for new clients! Book now, as offer lasts until December 31st.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Bumping!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CCruz-

Just to let you know our current vendor rules:

Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I just sent you a PM because I'm not sure I understand the new rules.
"And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!" Does this mean I can't post own my own thread every day to keep it at the top of the list? I have to wait a week before I can post again on my own thread if I'm the only person actively posting on it?


Betsy the Quilter said:


> CCruz-
> 
> Just to let you know our current vendor rules:
> 
> Welcome to the KB Writers Cafe! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Cafe![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]https://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Note that members may provide civil and honest feedback about your service to this thread, and you may respond in a civil manner. Disputes between you and clients should be handled off site.[br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

ccruz said:


> Does this mean I can't post own my own thread every day to keep it at the top of the list? I have to wait a week before I can post again on my own thread if I'm the only person actively posting on it?


I'm sure you'll hear back from a mod, but yes, those are the rules. And those have always been the rules. The "current" rules have been in force for a long, long time.

Typically, service providers get one of those welcome posts as soon as they start a thread, but clearly you were missed. So count yourself lucky. You really shouldn't have been bumping your thread all along. You've managed to fly under the radar, but it looks like you recently started bumping every few days, and that's hard for the mods to miss.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep!  I would have caught it sooner, but I was traveling in Europe the first part of September!  Thanks for understanding, ccruz!

Betsy


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now taking in November and December bookings!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in December bookings. Immediate availability and fast turnaround!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Book now for those January deadlines!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Happy Holidays! Remember to book before January 1st to receive the discount for new clients!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in manuscripts for January.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in manuscripts for January and February. I have 4 slots available.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Just updated my rates. Book now with the new prices!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Taking in new clients and manuscripts.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Now booking for March and April!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Prices have been slashed: $200 for a copyedit and $150 for a proofread for novels up to 65k words. Every word after that will cost 0.003 cents Ask for a sample edit, no strings attached!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

14 slots have been taken for the year. Book now with a $25 deposit if you want to hire me while the prices last!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Still taking in new manuscripts. Book now with a $25 deposit!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Make sure to book now, before all the slots for the year fill up. My time is limited because I'm studying for my editing certificate, so I'll be taking in less work. Book with a $25 deposit until the end of May.


----------



## cheeldokhtaran98 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi, Ccruz, 
I'm new to kboards, just a week old. How does your offer work for my manuscript of 108,000 words? My editor is working on the manuscript and she'll make it available by the end of June. I have a chapter ready for you to do a sample proofread for me. After we found each other fitting, then do the rest of the manuscript. 
John


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

cheeldokhtaran98 said:


> Hi, Ccruz,
> I'm new to kboards, just a week old. How does your offer work for my manuscript of 108,000 words? My editor is working on the manuscript and she'll make it available by the end of June. I have a chapter ready for you to do a sample proofread for me. After we found each other fitting, then do the rest of the manuscript.
> John


Hi John! I sent you an email.


----------



## cheeldokhtaran98 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi, all!
I just signed a contract with ccruz. She is amazing. I sent her six pages of my manuscript for proofreading and received them as quick as a wink. Her work is perfect. She'd captured the loose parts so masterly that made me wonder.  Don't hesitate to book her for your future work. She'll begin helping me in early July and work on my project for two weeks.


----------



## chumlychums (Apr 3, 2019)

Bookmarked!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for the kind words! 
I'm still taking in new manuscripts for June and July. Book now to ensure you get your spot! Remember the special prices will only last until the end of May.



cheeldokhtaran98 said:


> Hi, all!
> I just signed a contract with ccruz. She is amazing. I sent her six pages of my manuscript for proofreading and received them as quick as a wink. Her work is perfect. She'd captured the loose parts so masterly that made me wonder. Don't hesitate to book her for your future work. She'll begin helping me in early July and work on my project for two weeks.


----------



## DJCowdall (Apr 1, 2019)

Well my new book is on sale now, and Claudette kindly edited this for me. It is a big book, over 108,000 words, but she did a superb job on it, and very quickly. Not only did she edit it well, she also helped with the US language conversion for me, which had been a problem for me in prior novels. She worked quickly, and communication was great.

I would very much recommend her for your editing needs, and will definitely be using her services again.

Thank you Claudette!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you for trusting me with your manuscript!



DJCowdall said:


> Well my new book is on sale now, and Claudette kindly edited this for me. It is a big book, over 108,000 words, but she did a superb job on it, and very quickly. Not only did she edit it well, she also helped with the US language conversion for me, which had been a problem for me in prior novels. She worked quickly, and communication was great.
> 
> I would very much recommend her for your editing needs, and will definitely be using her services again.
> 
> Thank you Claudette!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I've extended the offer. $200 for a copyedit or proofread of up to 65k words, and only 0.003 cents per word above that. I have space to take in a book right now with a one-week turnaround, and am taking in bookings for July and August.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I have two spots left for July and three for August. Book now at the discounted prices before the special prices are gone!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

One spot left for July. Contact me to book a free sample edit, no strings attached. 
Also taking in August bookings.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Still have the one spot left for July. Can begin this same week if your manuscript is ready to go.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Fully booked for July but have two spots left for the last two weeks of August.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I have one spot left towards the end of August, and am now taking in September bookings. Feel free to contact me at [email protected] (yes, ymail!) to arrange for a sample edit, or go to my website to check out my past work.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

After some very busy months, I am back with some free time to fit in new manuscripts. I am now taking in bookings for October, November, and December. Please note that I will be taking the Intermediate Editing course from the University of Chicago during September and October, so there will only be two slots available for October.  
The $200 special rate for new clients still applies; previous clients will receive a $50 discount off the prices stated on my website, www.theeditingsweetheart.com.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow, it's been a while. Been super busy with work and classes. 
I'll be taking a class for my editing certificate during January, so I'm taking a limited number of bookings for December and January. I'm available to take in 4 manuscripts for December and 2 manuscripts for January, so book now if you need a spot for the coming months. 
Send me an excerpt of your book so I can do a free sample edit, no strings attached!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I still have slots available for December and January. Book now with the special rates before they're gone!


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all! I'm back, now with two more years of experience and an editing certificate from the University of Chicago to boot. Please contact me through my website www.theeditingsweetheart.com to request your free sample edit. I have immediate availability and am offering $100 off to new clients who book a full-priced copyedit.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

I still have immediate availability. Book now if you need to publish within two weeks.


----------



## ccruz (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi there! 
I have availability toward the end of the month. Rush turnaround available on a limited basis. The $100 discount off a full-priced copyedit for new clients still applies.


----------

